# Virtual Server (port forwarding) to other port than 80



## kcaluwae (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have a server running in my home network and I have a dyndns account to connect to that server.

I have 2 different apps running on the server. First one on port 80 and a second one on port 8080.

I can connect to the app on port 80 without any problems.
I'm using an edimax AR-7084A router.

For this first app I did the setup as follows :

RULE APPLICATION PROTOCOL START PORT END PORT LOCAL IP
1 HTTP_SERVER ALL 80 80 192.168.1.17

For the second app I added

2 HTTP_SERVER ALL 8080 8080 192.168.1.17

I can connect to the first app, not to the second.

How should I do the setup?
I tried removing the first rule and I tried making one rule as follows:
1 HTTP_SERVER ALL 80 8080 192.168.1.17

Should I interpret start port as the external port and end port as the port on the local server?

Thanks for some advice!


----------



## kcaluwae (Aug 28, 2010)

Bump...

I hope somebody can give me some advice here.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

If you are trying to host a Website or a Web Server or an App that requires Port 80, chances are your ISP is blocking Port 80. The dyndns Public IP's may not work, you'll have to purchase Public IP's from your ISP.


----------



## kcaluwae (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've got 2 websites running. I can reach the one I'm running on port 80. It's the website on Port 8080 I can't reach. Most probably because my configuration of the virtual server is not done correctly. (I can reach it inside my intranet)

I don't know how I should do the configuration of the virtual server.


----------



## DespoticWolf (Oct 12, 2007)

that was terrible advice from 2xg


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let us hear yours. You're most welcome to give your feedback, go for it.


DespoticWolf said:


> that was terrible advice from 2xg


*kcaluwae*....Are you using a residential ISP? They can block or restrict Port 80.


----------



## kcaluwae (Aug 28, 2010)

As I said before : port 80 works. So nobody is blocking it. I can reach the website I'm running on that port.

I have another website on port 8080. That one I can't reach.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In your Edimax Router, is there a Virtual Server option, other than Port Forwarding? Some Routers do have the Virtual Server option.


> I have another website on port 8080. That one I can't reach.


----------



## kcaluwae (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, it has a virtual server config. You need to give following arguments :

RULE # APPLICATION # PROTOCOL # START PORT # END PORT # LOCAL IP

The website that works is configured as such :
1 # HTTP_SERVER # ALL # 80 # 80 # 192.168.1.17

For the second website I added
2 # HTTP_SERVER # ALL # 8080 # 8080 # 192.168.1.17

But this does not work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This portforwarding should be correct and there's something not right why it's not working. Let me do a little more research and see what I can find out.


> HTTP_SERVER # ALL # 8080 # 8080 # 192.168.1.17


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, the Port Nos. that you have Port forwarded are correct, I don't know why your router is not accepting it. You may try updating your router's firmware to the current one, it might do some miracle.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you tried using different ports such as 8888 or 9192 just to see if 8080 has been blocked by your ISP due to excessive trojan activity?

If you have a firewall installed and enabled, have you added an exception to port 8080?


----------

